# Rare Cases of Precocious Puberty With Hypothyroidism



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rare Cases of Precocious Puberty With Hypothyroidism:

Precocious puberty associated with profound hypothyroidism is a rare condition.
It is usually characterized by breast development, vaginal bleeding, lack of pubic
hair and delayed bone age. Multicystic ovaries in profound hypothyroid patients
with precocious puberty have been rarely described. Vaginal bleeding in adolescent
girls should be considered as a clinical signifi cance particularly when it is
prolonged or heavy, whereas vaginal bleeding in younger girls, regardless of its
duration and quantity is always of clinical importance. Bleeding in such patients
could be caused by local causes such as vulvar or vaginal lesions, or it could be
from the endometrium, which is usually a sign of systemic hormonal disturbance

Read on

http://www.nel.edu/pdf_/26_3/260305A10_15990731_Radaideh_.pdf


----------

